# Bent Chisel



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Picked up a lot of chisels today for $5. 

They aren't too bad except the seller believes that a thick coat of rattle can lacquer makes everything look better, the edges are going to take a good amount of grinding and one of them was used as a pry bar.:thumbdown:

Here's a picture of the lot. The top one is a Stanley Handyman, the next three are Stanley, a cheap no name and two Worth.









Here's a picture of the bent Worth.









Question: Is it worth it to try and straighten it? 

The bend is about three inches back from the edge. 

Should I just put it on my anvil and hammer it straight? 

Anneal it, hammer then harden and temper?

Throw it in a drawer and use the steel for another home made tool?

Do nothing except sharpen it and call it my custom dog leg chisel?:laughing:

Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like a nice dog leg to me. I'd go that route.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I would leave it and call it a poor man's crank neck chisel. :icon_smile:

I use my real crank neck chisel a lot.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, a poor man's cranked neck, dogleg it will remain.:laughing::laughing:

It is at least flat from the bevel back to the bend, so it will be useable once sharpened.


----------

